# Anatomy Sub Stage 1 (VIVA) - 1st Prof



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I have my anatomy sub stage VIVA coming up in a week, next Monday (Dec 8, 2014). I heard that the total out of 100 and ive also heard from seniors that you cant get more than 69 marks which is a pretty bad mark. I don't wanna get a low mark. is it true that you cant get over 69? ive started my preparation and I know that if I go according to the studying schedule set up by me, I will be well prepared for the VIVA. im still worried because I think I wont be able to get over 70 unless I know extra detailed information beyond the requirement needed for each topic. Please help me.
Thanks.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Loading... said:


> Hey guys, I have my anatomy sub stage VIVA coming up in a week, next Monday (Dec 8, 2014). I heard that the total out of 100 and ive also heard from seniors that you cant get more than 69 marks which is a pretty bad mark. I don't wanna get a low mark. is it true that you cant get over 69? ive started my preparation and I know that if I go according to the studying schedule set up by me, I will be well prepared for the VIVA. im still worried because I think I wont be able to get over 70 unless I know extra detailed information beyond the requirement needed for each topic. Please help me.
> Thanks.


Why on earth would you want to get 70+ marks in a *SUB-STAGE* viva?


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Why wouldn't I? Isn't 70 a bad mark? Even if its a sub stage I still wanna do good in it.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Viva Kasey hota hai?


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

They ask you oral questions about the topics.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

In front of whom whole class aur just you and the teacher?


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

One on one


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Yea..good..meaning no speaking in front of class?? and what about presentation?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay so you got to read more books, KLM, Snell and BD, and it really depends on the examiner taking your viva, some prefer to pass people on exact 50% no matter how well do you answer their questions while some may give you 60+ or something, so you better aim for 70+ in the written substage.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Okay thank you so much for helping me. So I shouldn't be aiming for over 70 at all, right? 
I am doing it from BD, Moore, Snell, general anatomy and cunninghams dissector. I dont think it will help me much because I heard you are supposed to answer them to the point. 
Why do they even do it? Is the marking system the same at all places? It dosent make sense.

Oh they might have a bone that you need to explain the parts of and for me my teacher told me that we have to draw diagrams (2-3) on sketch book of any topics given. If its the same with you then draw those pictures which you "know your stuff" of. Because e they might ask you to explain the structure if that diagram.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Loading... said:


> Okay thank you so much for helping me. So I shouldn't be aiming for over 70 at all, right?
> I am doing it from BD, Moore, Snell, general anatomy and cunninghams dissector. I dont think it will help me much because I heard you are supposed to answer them to the point.
> Why do they even do it? Is the marking system the same at all places? It dosent make sense.
> 
> Oh they might have a bone that you need to explain the parts of and for me my teacher told me that we have to draw diagrams (2-3) on sketch book of any topics given. If its the same with you then draw those pictures which you "know your stuff" of. Because e they might ask you to explain the structure if that diagram.


No they do not ask you to explain the structures of the diagrams you make, sketch book carries 10 marks and 90 marks are for the viva, and yes it is the same system everywhere, totally depends on the person taking your viva, he might give you 60's or 70's, or like majority he/she might just pass you at 50 no matter how your viva goes.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

What did you get If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Loading... said:


> What did you get If you don't mind me asking.


Always 50% in vivas, managed 65+ in written sub stages twice or thrice though.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh that's cool thanks for telling me. They don't fail you do they? Like 49%? On purpose? What are the chances?

Thanks again.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Loading... said:


> Oh that's cool thanks for telling me. They don't fail you do they? Like 49%? On purpose? What are the chances?
> 
> Thanks again.


Never, not in the vivas of stages or substages, they'll fail you if you literally do not know a single word from the syllabus and still on 10, 20 or 30%
Never on 49%, in the prof viva, they might fail you on 49 if they have a grudge against you.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

A post on substage....... Lolzzz

they are just for your preparation..........don't worry


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

I posted that.  UR mean.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Loading... said:


> Why wouldn't I? Isn't 70 a bad mark? Even if its a sub stage I still wanna do good in it.


You're making me lol here brah. Hell, why even stop at 70. Aim for 99



fearless9142 said:


> A post on substage....... Lolzzz
> 
> they are just for your preparation..........don't worry


IKR.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Hahahahahaha lol it's ok I got a 55.  lol.


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

55 is really nice.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

thx.


----------

